# 2014 F-350 Overheated / Service Advance Trac/ Starting System Fault ?



## itowell (Jan 7, 2015)

14' F-350 w/ western mvp3 (6.2L gas)
I was plowing the other night and my information bored lit up like a christmas tree. (see images below) It said that the engine was overheating and 3 other things. I immediately turned off the truck and went under the hood. The engine seemed fine, as it did not seem too "hot". Also checked oil and tranny fluid and those were both fine. 
Could not get truck to turn back on so disconnected the battery to try and clear the system... didn't work. Got truck towed to dealer.

The dealership says that the engine did just overheated. But with these other warnings that popped up I'm not convinced thats what it is... considering I have never had issues with overheating on this truck before.
So I think its electrical issue, but wanted to see what others opinions are.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I had something similar happen when an aftermarket alarm system was put in


----------



## itowell (Jan 7, 2015)

**Update**
Back on January 9th when I had the truck towed to the dealer, they said that the engine did just overheat and they don't know why those other error messages came up. They re-set the computer and said I was good to go. (I did not believe them. I felt that it had to be something electrical related...) But I took my truck back and didn't have any issues, until now.

*Today* I had the same problem happen, however this time I did not have a plow on the truck so that fact that it overheated 100% does not sit well with me. Took it to another dealer and apparently when this dealer hooked it up to the computer a whole bunch or error codes came up.

So, for those of you who may have the same problem or something similar. This is an electrical issue.

The problem on my truck has something to do with the ABS/ Advance Trac. In other words something is wrong with my braking system. My brakes work fine, however somewhere on the computer side of things something is messed up and is triggering these warnings to pop up. I had them re-set the computer and took my truck back because we are getting snow over the weekend. I am going to take it back to the dealer once we have a weather break.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What are the codes?

Everyone should own their own code reader,
They also let you view real time data, like all temps.
Abs, fuel pus etc etc. and freeze the frame for the dealer tech.
And you can clear codes also.


----------



## itowell (Jan 7, 2015)

SnoFarmer;1970220 said:


> What are the codes?
> 
> Everyone should own their own code reader,
> They also let you view real time data, like all temps.
> ...


Yeah I am starting to realize that... Here is what I got from the dealer, I don't have the info on each code, but the codes are listed.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks as if something shorted out the ECU or PCM not 100% sure what it is called on these 6.2's I just bought a 2015 and its my first gasser but thats the only thing that would make sense maybe a sensor went bad and shorted the system out?


----------



## itowell (Jan 7, 2015)

ShaneysLawnCare;1970290 said:


> Looks as if something shorted out the ECU or PCM not 100% sure what it is called on these 6.2's I just bought a 2015 and its my first gasser but thats the only thing that would make sense maybe a sensor went bad and shorted the system out?


Thats what I hope. My worry is it may be a chaffed wire somewhere that might be harder to find.


----------



## jons999 (Oct 6, 2012)

All those codes that start with "U" are communication system codes. There is probably a bad wire or shorted sensor taking down the network. I have seen bad steering angle sensors do this on other vehicles. If the problem is happening when you bring it to the dealer they should be able to find it pretty quickly. If it is an intermittent problem it might turn in to a nightmare as they will have to drive it around until it acts up. If you have any aftermarket electronics like a remote car starter that could be the cause also.


----------



## itowell (Jan 7, 2015)

jons999;1970326 said:


> All those codes that start with "U" are communication system codes. There is probably a bad wire or shorted sensor taking down the network. I have seen bad steering angle sensors do this on other vehicles. If the problem is happening when you bring it to the dealer they should be able to find it pretty quickly. If it is an intermittent problem it might turn in to a nightmare as they will have to drive it around until it acts up. If you have any aftermarket electronics like a remote car starter that could be the cause also.


Yeah going on other forums and reading around I have seen lots of people bring that up. She's 100% stock, no programmers, alarms, etc.
Like I said before I know every truck is different and there may be 1000's of causes, just can't wait to get it figured out.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

same issue and mine was battery cables. specifically the nut that attaches all the plow lights etc to the positive terminal had been stripped and caused the same errors


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I will add truck would not start. the computer would not communicate with the truck. I looked online and some people had a wheel sensor bad or needed a computer reflash but for me it was as simple as battery cables... and yes we had put a new battery in tried to reset the truck checked fuses etc etc. when we pushed it to remove the plow I was able to get the truck to start and so far so good after replacing the cables


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

What did your dealer find? My truck dead in the water again same issue


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1970220 said:


> What are the codes?
> 
> Everyone should own their own code reader,
> They also let you view real time data, like all temps.
> ...


I have a code reader that does ABS, SRS, OBD2, and live data. The live data is so awesome to have.

I love my newer truck but I tell ya what, there are days I miss the basic mechanical systems on old iron.

Hope you get this issue fixed.


----------



## itowell (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok, here's what I got from the dealer. After digging around and checking out various potential causes of this issue, they determined that it must be linked to the Smart Junction Box.

Apparently the seal around the system was not holding up properly and somehow water was getting inside. So it would only make sense that this water would create issues with the computer and make these error messages pop up.

Did not need to get a new SJB, they just put a new seal around it and put in some insulation to help keep the water away.

Thats what I got. Thanks again for everyones input.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

itowell;1974956 said:


> Ok, here's what I got from the dealer. After digging around and checking out various potential causes of this issue, they determined that it must be linked to the Smart Junction Box.
> 
> Apparently the seal around the system was not holding up properly and somehow water was getting inside. So it would only make sense that this water would create issues with the computer and make these error messages pop up.
> 
> ...


Think I have same issue seems to be water related coming down from wiper motor area


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My wife use to drive a Dodge Caliber and it blew a headlight. I replaced both headlights and nothing. Turns out it was the "TIPM" Total Integrated Power Module or something like that. It's kind of a brain or power junction. I guess they are not sealed well and moisture gets in and then causes electrical gremlins. Lots of complaints online about them. $7xx dollars later it was fixed. Is anything quality anymore?


----------

